# High Res Icons in Job's Keynotes



## mills2444 (Dec 14, 2003)

ok, we've all probly seen steve's keynotes at the mac world's and such, and he has these like 800x800 if not bigger images of things like the iLife suite icons and such, is there a place or someone that has these that we can get our hands on? is that possible at all?

any help would be much apprichiated.

thanks


----------



## symphonix (Dec 14, 2003)

You _might _ find these on Apple's PR page at http://www.apple.com/pr/


----------



## mills2444 (Dec 14, 2003)

i noticed they have hardware stuff there, but not like app icons, like iTunes high res or keynote icons high res, that sort of stuff.


----------



## Arden (Dec 15, 2003)

If they're a lot bigger than normal icons, he probably has the art department blow them up and make them pretty.  That'd be my guess, at least; for all I know, they could use 800-pixel icons at Apple as a standard.


----------



## Cat (Dec 15, 2003)

It would be great if Apple made Job's actual Keynote presentations available together with the quicktime stream ...


----------



## mills2444 (Dec 15, 2003)

that would be super cool! if after the streams were shown you could download job's actual presentations, id love it.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 16, 2003)

Professional icon designers always create their icons as gigantic sizes.  I did one recently at around 2000x1500 and shrunk it down.  The result looked somewhat like this:






They keep the icon files internally, so there's really no public access.  If you know what you're doing with masking and such, you can tear an icon right out of an about box and slam it into a PSD complete with transparency and everything, as I've done with this 216x206 Soundtrack icon:


----------



## mills2444 (Dec 16, 2003)

crazy, but cool


----------



## Trip (Dec 16, 2003)

All of apples icons are designed at 800x800 pixels. It's the only way to go I tell you!


----------



## mills2444 (Dec 17, 2003)

ricky, do you think you could post a tutorial on how you got that soundtrack icon out, im guessing you used photoshop?


----------



## Ricky (Dec 17, 2003)

It's not something I can really teach you.    It's one of those things that you learn how to do with tons of experience.  You just have to work with the tools until you get a good mask and color data, the color data being on a black background to preserve shadows.

EDIT:  And yes, I used Photoshop.


----------



## MacGizmo (Dec 23, 2003)

Ricky said:
			
		

> It's not something I can really teach you.    It's one of those things that you learn how to do with tons of experience.  You just have to work with the tools until you get a good mask and color data, the color data being on a black background to preserve shadows.
> 
> EDIT:  And yes, I used Photoshop.



LOL... yeah, or you could just copy the icon with the transparency included right out of the app resource files - takes a about 5 seconds (not including app launch time)


----------



## Ricky (Dec 24, 2003)

Hah.  Ahahahah.  Haha.  ::Cough::

Does that look like 128x128 to you?  










If you look in the resource files for Soundtrack, all you'll find that's close to that is the flattened icon on a blank white bg with the logo and some copyright text for the about box and splash screen.


----------

